# Thin lining



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Two weeks into progynova tablets and my lining is only 5mm  my nurse said there's little point increasing the dose as it doesn't make much difference - is this the case? Worried I will have a cancelled cycle


----------



## Loulou4- (Sep 18, 2014)

What dose have you been on ? Everyone's different but personally if mine was low after that long then it wouldn't increase much, and I had a few failed cycles due to lining issues, but i also know of people who had thin lining and increased dose and it made a big difference. It depends on the dose your already on as there will be an upper limit that if you go beyond it doesn't do much. 

Don't panic there's things you can do for lining, even if this cycle does end up cancelled, but ive been there so know how frustrating it is. What has clinic said is next step ? Do you need another scan in few days?


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Susan, I am having the exact same issue.  Scan today showed a lining of 7.7mm max with the beginning of triple line after 14 days of meds.  I'm taking progynova tablets (4 x 2mg a day) and Estradam patches (changed twice per week).  I am currently waiting on a phone call as to whether we can increase meds.  We are doing PGD too as my husband has a balanced translocation.

If I were you, I would double check with your clinic.  When I increased meds last time on a FET cycle it did make a difference so maybe worth a go if they will let you.  xx


----------



## Loulou4- (Sep 18, 2014)

Theresa what measurement has your clnic said you need to get to? I had success with lining of 7.5 mm triple lined, and previous cycles with thicker lining were bfn. Best of luck with it x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm on 3x2mg. They said just to keep the same dose and come back this Friday. I have a feeling this cycle will be cancelled tbh. 7.7mm sounds pretty good to me?? What are they wanting it to be?


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Loulou4 the clinic have said they would like the lining to be as close to 8mm as possible.  They are going to scan me again Friday.  Haven't increased any meds so I'm on 8mg of progynova a day and estradam patches every 3 1/2 days still.  There was the beginning of a triple line on Tuesday so I am hoping the scan Friday might show we're ready!

Susan - I really hope your cycle isn't cancelled hun.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it's ok xx

It's reassuring to know that people have had success with lining which isn't as thick as 8mm or above.  Sometimes I just think if it's meant to be it will be but it's so hard to think of it not working isn't it.


----------



## Loulou4- (Sep 18, 2014)

From the research ive done previously a lot of people think the triple lining is as important as thickness and also it can be too thick. 

Susan I'm surprised they haven't asked you to increase your dose if your only on 6mg. Like Theresa I was on 8mg in the end plus patches which made a difference for me, I think I absorbed it better. I hope it's gone up at your next scan x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Susan, I agree with Loulou4 please do ask your clinic tomorrow about increasing meds if there is no change as I am on 8mg which seems the norm from most I know doing this treatment.  Are you with Guys in London for your PGD by any chance?  Thats who we are with.

I too have my scan tomorrow and then depending on the thickness and triple line they will decide whether to increase meds or not.  They have now say if I am close enough to 8mm that will be ok to proceed with pessaries for transfer on 14th Dec.

Let us know Susan how your scan goes tomorrow and what they say, praying there is progress for you xxx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Had another scan today.  Now they are saying my lining is only about 6mm!  They are saying it's difficult to measure due to shape but that the shape is normal?  They have increased my meds to 3x 2 progynova a day and increasing to two patches as of tomorrow in the hope on Tuesday there will be more growth.  Otherwise they have said they will cancel this cycle  

Susan - how did you get on?


----------



## Loulou4- (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh no, im sorry thats so frustrating. I had it once where it went down on a scan from previous one but i think by about half a mm. that seems a lot to reduce by and must be due to the way there measured it, where they decided to start it from on the screen. Was that at your clinic or a private scanning place? Really hope you get a better reading on Tuesday x


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

The doctor said I could increase to 8mg as my lining is still only 5.7mm but it came across as I could do it on the off chance it would make much of a difference. They just want to see 6mm now - surely that is too thin?? I thought 7mm was minimum for most clinics. It is triple lined and looking good though. Plus with my son, I did have a thicker lining (I think 9mm from memory) but I bled so much after getting pregnant with him I can't imagine there was much lining left so maybe I don't need a thick lining?! 

Theresah sorry you're having a hard time getting a decent lining too.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Susan,

I am having the same problem. I am doing an ERA this cycle and then an FET next but currently my lining won't budge from 6mm. My clinic say it has be to 7mm minimum. I am not responding to the artificial oestrogen, and we may have to cancel and start again next cycle with a natural cycle. It's so frustrating. They have upped my estrogen from 3 x progynova to 4 x progynova, 2 x vagifem and a patch. If that doesn't make it grow, nothing will. I think some women just don't respond well to artificial estrogen. 

Do you have a problem with your lining on a natural cycle? I do not, but we have to do a medicated/HRT one as next cycle we are also doing PGS on our already frozen blasts. That means we have a very small window to thaw, test and transfer so the clinic want to be in control of my cycle/lining so that they can make sure it all syncs up. 

another scan tomorrow... i'll let you know if i pick up any pearls about lining.... 

x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Susan - my clinic are saying 7mm is the minimum but they would prefer 8mm and Guys seem to agree.  I am sorry your not having much luck with the thickening of the lining either.  It does seem more common that I had perhaps thought.  I hope yours starts to thicken.

Claudia H - Thats a lot of medication your on and does give me hope there are other things they can give as my clinic have been really resistant to increasing my progynova to 12mg a day plus 2 patches until the 3rd scan when the lining wasn't thickening.

I'm not convinced about their measurements on these scans because they had measured it as much as 7.5mm on one scan and then at the next said it was 6.5mm at most, then they blamed it on the shape of the lining and it being difficult to measure.  It's all very frustrating.  Praying they do not cancel this cycle when I go for scan tomorrow but if they do I shall just enjoy Christmas and start again in the new year.  There comes a point when despite how upset I am about it I've realised it's out of my control, much to my disappointment!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all

Lining has grown! thank goodness. Now at 7.7mm, but the clinic also say it has to be 8mm for an ERA. 7mm is ok for a transfer, but for an ERA they want to get a better sample so want more lining to scrape out. nice. So I'm back on Thursday for one final shot before Christmas. really hope we make it as otherwise we will have to start all over again in January. 

Theresah - why were your clinic against increasing the dose? Did they just not want your lining to thicken too much? or was there something else they were worried about? 

x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Claudia - they increased my estrogen to get the lining thicker.  Had a scan today and it was measuring 6.7mm at most.  Firstly they said they might cancel because it hadn't reached their minimum 7mm but when the consultant looked at the scan pictures she decided it was as thick as it's going to get and had the triple line and appeared of good enough quality to have transfer.  So we have our embryo being transferred back on Tuesday.  Hoping the lining might have thickened a little more by then.  All very scary but exciting too! So if I've worked it out right, our test day will be 2nd January 2017.

Susan - how are you getting on?


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

theresah - thats great news!! wishing you all the best for next Tuesday and some great happy news to wish in the new year! x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Claudia.  I have done my last down reg injection this evening and am quite pleased to have 5 days off of no injections before I start Clexine (they are so painful but worth it!).  It somehow doesn't feel real that it's really happening, maybe because I'd got myself all set for this cycle being cancelled. I've not felt well today, just out of sorts so hope I'm not going down with something!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hoping for a good result for you. xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi

So my lining has now reached 8.3mm. So relieved! ERA booked for next Wednesday..... 

x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats great Claudia  

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I have started the Estrogen pessaries today.  Using them vaginally as thats what the hospital has said they prefer.  I've laid down for 20 mins after inserting them but as soon as I stand up I feel lots coming away.  Do you think it will definitely have absorbed what should absorb?


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

hmmmmm - is it Vagifem? I'm on vagifem but the pessaries are so small once you 'shove them up there' - nothing comes out.... with cyclogest lots comes out but I believe that's just the wax coating and the progesterone is absorbed. Maybe your estrogen pessaries are similar? x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Claudia, they are Estrogen pessaries.  A friend who used them also said lots comes away with them but it will have absorbed.  It's just so important you get anxious about making sure it's all working I think.

Can't wait for FET on Tuesday now, eeekk!


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

Just to update for anyone interested - with the increase in tablets my lining jumped to over 7mm. I had my transfer today so now for the torturous wait until the test!  

Theresah, pessaries often leak, i wouidnt worry. Can't stand pessaries lol


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Susan thats great about your lining!  Good luck, when is your test day?


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Well done Susan! That's great news! 

AFM - my lining got to 8.5mm so I had my ERA on Wednesday - last possible day they could do it! pheow. 

happy Christmas ladies!


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

Great news about your lining ladies!

As a fellow thin lining sufferer I know how frustrating it is to have non responsive lining

I don't respond well to artificial oestrogen so the only way we could do a FET was through ovulation induction to thicken my lining with natural oestrogen. My Dr said some women don't respond to artificial oestrogen but do to natural oestrogen - apparently I am one of them. We actually had to do a full round of stims with egg collection to do a FET in Sept, after 2 cancelled FET cycles

We're now doing ovulation induction to try and get me to menstruate, as my rubbish lining was the likely cause of my two miscarriages. If your lining doesn't respond well to pills or patches, natural or ovulation induction cycle might be an option?


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

bannanafish81 - thanks for the heads up.  I'm 5dp6dt so hoping we won't need to consider it but I will definitely explore these options should this FET not be successful again as we know my lining was thin last time and not as thick as they would have liked this time either.  Fingers crossed I won't need to lol


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

Hoping you don't need it either theresah!

I only mention it to the thread generally, as I see so many women on these threads who struggle to get lining to thicken despite higher and higher doses of oestrogen, and many say they didn't have lining issues in their fresh cycles, but do when it comes to a medicated FET. So many clinics seem to just think higher doses of oestrogen are the solution - but some women's lining does much better on natural (or ovulation induction) FET. If you've got a decent lining on HRT then that's terrific! 

I've had a copper IUD put in and we're trying to restore menstruation after having intra uterine adhesions removed, and two HRT cycles with pills and patches were both total washouts - which made sense as I'd previously had an attempt at a medicated FET cancelled due to poor response. My body just doesn't like artificial oestrogen!

My lining got to 8.5mm this month with low dose Gonal-F to induce ovulation plus the copper IUD. It never got above 6mm on progynova / patches. I finally had a menstrual bleed, so we're definitely sticking to natural oestrogen. If we ever get to doing another FET, it will definitely be an ovulation induction cycle x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds good bannanafish81, 8.5mm is a good lining.

I was particularly interested by your post because the consultant at our satelite clinic wanted us to do a FET cycle only using low dose Buserelin as my lining was 6.7mm during egg collection part of the cycle but struggled to get above 6mm with FET medicated cycle!  I think I probably suffer the same problem as you but Guys in London would not allow it but knowing you have experienced the same I would explore it further in future if I needed to x


----------

